# The Chinese GSD



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sure whether this has been seen before, or discussed here, but I came across this video tonight after stumbling upon a picture of one of the dogs on a blog post and was genuinely shocked at the state of the dogs that resemble something more in line with a Mastiff or an Akita with that huge amount of flab under their chin/jowls and a generally much stockier ( fat! )l ook to them then GSD's here.

Video: A dog's life: China holds first shepherd dog festival - Telegraph

We like to moan about the state of show line Shepherds here, but honestly, our dogs look amazing compared to the dogs in that video!

Just made me very sad.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

OMFG... I have seen photos before and they looked so bad, I actually thought they were photoshopped! Clearly not...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Holy :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh my life :scared:
It's like they're melting!

A lot of chinese breeds seem to be (IMO) quite strange looking and exaggerated... smooshed face, wrinkles, droopy skin etc


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

god that's terrible, poor things

Seems like they just took normal gsds then outcrossed them with something I'm guessing some kind of mastiff to make them bigger and wrinkly then renamed them Chinese shepherds


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

What on earth! faces aside they also look deformed in the body.

What IS the obsession with trying to make certain dog breeds look as unnatural and unhealthy as possible??


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Oh my life :scared:
> It's like they're melting!
> 
> A lot of chinese breeds seem to be (IMO) quite strange looking and exaggerated... smooshed face, wrinkles, droopy skin etc


Melting is a good way to describe them BlueJay. For some reason I now have that Family Guy episode in my head where Stewie makes a clone of himself, that eventually melts. These dogs remind me of that cloned Stewie :blushing: Like they're trying to resemble something they never can be!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> god that's terrible, poor things
> 
> Seems like they just took normal gsds then outcrossed them with something I'm guessing some kind of mastiff to make them bigger and wrinkly then renamed them Chinese shepherds


I don't know whether they call them Chinese Shepherds, that was just my title. But I agree it looks as if something else has gone in to creating these...monstrosities.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

They are interesting looking GSDs! ! :yikes: 

I have to say my first thought was that it was about eating them, so to me it was a pleasant surprise  I've been to China and seen dog skins for sale, including GSDs, very disturbing. ...

But I digress, they were very odd looking GSDs, definitely some cross breeding going on there. Remember that there was a big cull of dogs in China in the 20th century as it was seen as a Western thing to keep dogs as pets which they didn't like, so most pure breeds are imports and most are likely cross bred.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't know whether they call them Chinese Shepherds, that was just my title. But I agree it looks as if something else has gone in to creating these...monstrosities.


it says in the article they're Chinese shepherds.

They look so heavy set I hate the thought of all that weight on those back legs


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


>


That's the picture I originally saw, and there has been a great deal of talk by the looks of it about photoshopped pics which I think is quite obvious in some of the pictures, however, that one doesn't appear to be fake, and neither is the video!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I've seen pictures before too, I honestly thought they were photoshopped. 










Guofugy. This is the URL from the photo.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently the chinese call them 'Mace bulk GSDs'.

How they can claim these are GSDs is beyond me. Apparently from bits I've just read people pay a lot for them and they arent far off the tibetan mastiff price wise


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

They are _odd_. It's like their skin is too big but _everywhere_ rather than just in the spots you'd normally find "spare" skin.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

sharloid said:


> I've seen pictures before too, I honestly thought they were photoshopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that picture may be one of the photoshopped ones. If you look closely you can see the blurry outlines of a clone job around the dogs neck/chest area, and the green background behind the dog's ears is lighter than the other background greenery.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think that picture may be one of the photoshopped ones. If you look closely you can see the blurry outlines of a clone job around the dogs neck/chest area, and the green background behind the dog's ears is lighter than the other background greenery.


Yeah, the ones from that site do... but the ones in the video don't like dissimilar and they're real!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

What can be expected from a Country with such a diabolical attitude to Dogs and there welfare? The cruelty that goes on in that country which is an absolute hell hole for Dogs is beyond belief!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

China in general don't seem to give a damn about animal welfare, not saying they're all like that but they haven't helped with some animals that are now endangered by hunting them down, killing them and using them for their stupid medicines!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Look at what they've done to the tibetan mastiff this is hardly a surprise . They move like many of the west german showlines though just heavier and droopier so it looks even worse.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

A rather heart breaking video to watch.

Watch past the chatting to the part where you see the dog move! 

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTU1MjEwODAw.html


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's heartbreaking  they really seem to struggle to hold up their own weight.

What is with the trend in taking some of the most athletic breeds and crippling them, these and american bullies have to be the worst.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> That's heartbreaking  they really seem to struggle to hold up their own weight.
> 
> What is with the trend in taking some of the most athletic breeds and crippling them, these and american bullies have to be the worst.


It seemed unable to walk! Was really hard to watch to be honest.

I wonder what the standard for the GSD in China is?

PS- I'm off away for a week now, so when I no longer reply in this thread you'll know why....in case anyone wondered where I got to.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That video wouldn't work but there was another one you would think it was an old arthritic dog. It could barely stand up . That dog's movement just looks like the worst of the german showlines, they move like that very uncoordinated.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its not a breed Im that keen on so it didnt look that bad to me!  They like mastiff type dogs over there so I suppose it makes sense that they would mastiffise a GSD. Every pedigree dog breed is a deformed version of the original really...
The back legs were bad though, but Ive seen western GSDs with just as much trouble walking.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> What is with the trend in taking some of the most athletic breeds and crippling them, these and american bullies have to be the worst.


American bullies are awful, especially the so called "exotic" bullies. The entire purpose of breeding them seems to be to produce the most exaggerated and deformed dogs possible :nonod:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Christ! I thought many of the show line Shepherds were crippled but these are something else!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely horrendous! Poor dogs.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

hideous


----------

